# ibs audio 100 vs other hypnosis



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Quick question how does the ibs audio 100 programme compare go other hypnosis?

I tried hypnosis for my ibs but wondered would the audio 100 programme be better as it is specifically for ibs?

Has anyone tried the audio 100 cds? 
What do you think of it?

Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcome

The IBS Audio Program was the best thing I found for my severe IBS - take a peek at my journey below. In order for hypnotherapy to best address IBS, the protocol should be gut-specific or gut-directed, so if the hypnosis you did before was not specifically for IBS, then yes, the IBS Audio Program would be better.

You can look at the success stories on this forum and also on the healthy audio site and you will see that the vast majority of folks who try it have had success in reducing or eliminating their IBS.

the protocol is the same as is used in the clincial setting and it is used at St. Mark's hospital in London - so it has a very good track record.

If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask me, or go to the healthy audio contact page and they would be happy to assist you.

Overall, it is one of the best things you can do for your IBS, especially when all else has failed - it really gives you hope! 

All the best to you.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. No the last hypnosis I tried wasnt gut related at all it was just hypnosis for general issues.

Ive tried everything else- cut out wheat/gluten/lactose even cut out sugar for a month!

I dont know what else to do to!

IBS is destroying my life.


----------

